# Anyone filtering water for the lawn?



## Haywood74 (Jul 11, 2019)

I'm curious.....Is anyone who uses tap water for their lawns, using any sort of filter to remove chlorine and/or chloramines? If so, are you seeing a noticeable difference?

I've been seeing a lot of products in the market that are for boosting microbial life in the soil. However, I am also thinking that every time I hit it with non-rain water, I am killing off everything that I am trying to gain by using these types of products. Seems to me it would be a waste of time and effort if it's happening that way.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

I think your train of thought is right but the % is probably too low to cause unrecoverable damage to microbial life.

Maybe between 5-10 years you might see some accumulation of metals or ph change...


----------



## LawnCreepsLtd (Sep 8, 2018)

Hard to say how The chloramines will affect the diversity and numbers of your soil food web. I think it does affect them for sure, but as a dillegent steward I assume you are continually adding material to feed and grow your bacterial/fungal populations and in turn keep the other members in tact as well....If you were making an inoculum, ie; compost tea I would filter out the chloramines for sure......


----------



## Haywood74 (Jul 11, 2019)

LawnCreepsLtd said:


> Hard to say how The chloramines will affect the diversity and numbers of your soil food web. I think it does affect them for sure, but as a dillegent steward I assume you are continually adding material to feed and grow your bacterial/fungal populations and in turn keep the other members in tact as well....If you were making an inoculum, ie; compost tea I would filter out the chloramines for sure......


Yeah, just getting started with a compost tea setup....Going to be using Boogie Brew, worm castings, and forest humus...Also will be adding in Great White and Recharge as well....Plan is to use it weekly starting in the spring.....Going to try to get some on it yet this year, but have my hands full trying to get my back yard to sprout and fighting off Grey Leaf Spot in the new grass I have on the side of the house....

I checked the local water that I am getting and they are definitely using chloramines and not just straight chlorine...Will either be filtering water for the tea, or buying distilled water to make it....


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

You could also use a tap water conditioner. If it works for sensitive aquarium fish, it should be okay for compost tea.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Filtered water would jack up an irrigation system by restricting flow and probably have a negative affect on lawn sprinklers, too. I would never do it.


----------

